
Citing conspiracy theory, Trump de-funds group researching virus transmissions - MilnerRoute
https://www.businessinsider.com/trump-cut-research-funds-bat-virus-conspiracy-theories-politico-2020-4
======
MilnerRoute
Thursday NPR interviewed the president of the group (a New York-based research
nonprofit investigating the origins of pandemics.)

[https://www.npr.org/sections/goatsandsoda/2020/04/23/8417296...](https://www.npr.org/sections/goatsandsoda/2020/04/23/841729646/virus-
researchers-cast-doubt-on-theory-of-coronavirus-lab-accident)

He'd pointed out that nearly 3% of the population in China's rural farming
regions near wild animals already had antibodies to coronaviruses similar to
SARS. "We're finding 1 to 7 million people exposed to these viruses every year
in Southeast Asia; that's the pathway. It's just so obvious to all of us
working in the field..."

Their funding was cut just four days later.

------
MilnerRoute
“For the past 20 years our organization has been investigating the sources of
emerging diseases such as COVID-19,” the group said. “We work in the United
States and in over 25 countries with institutions that have been pre-approved
by federal funding agencies to do scientific research critical to preventing
pandemics."

